# Embarrassing job?



## Fatjoe (Oct 17, 2014)

I've been on the fence about this gig for months and I think I'm just gonna try it....anyway do u guys feel like losers doing this kind of work?? Do u tell your friends or just keep it on the dl?? I've been lucky making big money at my current gig 90k but now all the ot has dried up and I'll be lucky to hit 70k so I need more money!! To all u young cats out there don't spend what u make!!


----------



## UberCemetery (Sep 4, 2014)

Welcome back to the forum Fatjoe Great advice on spending to much.


----------



## CityGirl (Nov 29, 2014)

Well it *is* a stupid job. But you know what, you have to eat. So do what you have to do. I'm too grounded to care what people think, I guess. And by that I mean I know what is really important...your family, your health--things you could never buy. What kind of job you do to further your interests, supplement another business or enhance your income is irrelevant, and as long as you are not asking them for money, why would anyone else care, really?


----------



## Casandria (Dec 20, 2014)

Humility is good for the soul. The first time I had to swipe the food stamp card was a very embarrassing experience, but then I realized that it was better than my kids going hungry. It's awkward sometimes driving around with people in the back of my car, but then again, better than going without electricity. Right now, I'd give anything to be able to keep driving, but it's not an option for us anymore.


----------



## CityGirl (Nov 29, 2014)

There's a little perspective for ya'...
((Hugs)) Casandria 
Do you have Postmates in SA?


----------



## Casandria (Dec 20, 2014)

CityGirl Thanks 

No, sadly Postmates hasn't arrived here yet.


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

I enjoy it, have had many professions some requiring college and some not. I have owned my own businesses as well, there is something satisfying about picking you own hours not living on anyone else's schedule. This isn't a career for me but more of a pit stop.


----------



## Poki (Dec 1, 2014)

At current rates, is it even worth it?


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

Poki said:


> At current rates, is it even worth it?


Yes and no, it can be if you do it correctly and understand you are taking value from your vehicle to put money in your bank account.


----------



## Jon 1976 (Mar 24, 2015)

I don't think this job is embarrassing at all. I am a retired school teacher who still has two kids to put through college. I do have another part time job (24-30 hours a week). My wife thought this was embarrassing for me, but I enjoy it. Most people are nice and friendly. The nice thing is I drive when I want, on my way home from work, weekend mornings when I have a few hours free. I got the idea I wanted to do something like this quite a few years ago when I ordered a cab to drive a bunch of kids for my daughters birthday party. When the van arrived the driver was a principal of a school in the district I taught for and was quite surprised to see him driving a cab. He told me he finds it relaxing and takes his mind off his job for a few hours a week. Ever since I always thought it would be something I might enjoy doing but never pursued it. With uber/lyft it gave me the chance to give it a try. Though I've only been doing it a very short time, I'm glad I did it.


----------



## uberguy_in_ct (Dec 29, 2014)

Jon 1976 said:


> I don't think this job is embarrassing at all. I am a retired school teacher who still has two kids to put through college. I do have another part time job (24-30 hours a week). My wife thought this was embarrassing for me, but I enjoy it. Most people are nice and friendly. The nice thing is I drive when I want, on my way home from work, weekend mornings when I have a few hours free. I got the idea I wanted to do something like this quite a few years ago when I ordered a cab to drive a bunch of kids for my daughters birthday party. When the van arrived the driver was a principal of a school in the district I taught for and was quite surprised to see him driving a cab. He told me he finds it relaxing and takes his mind off his job for a few hours a week. Ever since I always thought it would be something I might enjoy doing but never pursued it. With uber/lyft it gave me the chance to give it a try. Though I've only been doing it a very short time, I'm glad I did it.


I also have 2 kids that went through college and now have to pay their student loans, or at least the half I promised them I would pay. I thought uber would be a good way to work 12 to 16 hrs/wk to do that. But after five months I find uber to be a very poor "partner". Between the rate cuts and ambiguous insurance it's very shady. My youngest daughter was in a minor fender bender and when see called Geico to report it the very first question they asked was if she was driving rideshare, they mentioned uber and lyft by name. I am sure if she said yes that would have ended the conversation and would have been followed by a cancelation notice. I did not drive at all this week and not sure if I will drive again until insurance questions are answered. I don't want to lose my house and other assets so uber can collect a $1 SRF and 20%.


----------



## Jon 1976 (Mar 24, 2015)

I debated the insurance issues involed with uber and lyft and decided that if I'm involved in an accident while with a pass. I won't even inform my ins company. If no pass, if asked my comment will be What's uber? I would hate to do it that way, but until ins companies start offering some kind of rideshare options, I will have to do it that way. (Hopefully it won't come to this) I see some ins companies are starting to experiment with rideshare ins and when and if it's offered in my state I would jump on it for the peace of mind.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Fatjoe said:


> I've been on the fence about this gig for months and I think I'm just gonna try it....anyway do u guys feel like losers doing this kind of work?? Do u tell your friends or just keep it on the dl?? I've been lucky making big money at my current gig 90k but now all the ot has dried up and I'll be lucky to hit 70k so I need more money!! To all u young cats out there don't spend what u make!!


If you can't tell your friends then they're not your friends. And my self esteem is not suffering. It's never been tied to my job.


----------



## prdelnik666 (Sep 17, 2014)

Fatjoe said:


> I've been on the fence about this gig for months and I think I'm just gonna try it....anyway do u guys feel like losers doing this kind of work?? Do u tell your friends or just keep it on the dl?? I've been lucky making big money at my current gig 90k but now all the ot has dried up and I'll be lucky to hit 70k so I need more money!! To all u young cats out there don't spend what u make!!


Interestingly Americans are "too good" to drive a cab (at average $3/mile and other peoples cars) and it's mostly foreigners driving cabs. But they are signing up in droves to slave for Uber for less then a $1/mile and they bring they own cars and gas to do so. There is your image answer.


----------



## Aaron Hyman (Apr 6, 2015)

Personally, I love it. I Leave for work 30 minutes early, get a tax write off if I'm not ping'd, get some scratch if I do and still make it to work on time. Get off work, do 4 hours of high cost drunk bus and head home. It adds up to 15 hours of listening to new music, talking to people, and many times making valuable connections.


----------



## Houdini5150 (Jan 27, 2015)

I do it part time....

If you can drive and dont mind the miles and dealing with people, its not too bad of a gig. I dunno if I could do it full time though.


----------



## Walkersm (Apr 15, 2014)

Damn dude 70K in MN and you need more? You gotta take a serious look at your expenditures man, serious.


----------



## Liquid (Nov 14, 2014)

I don't mind the comma in my paycheck. But if you are sensitive, perhaps you want another option.


----------



## BlkGeep (Dec 7, 2014)

I tell people I sell pot, it's less embarrassing. That or pimpin.


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

I work in a large office building and every day at the end of the day there are some requests. But because I don't want my office friends know I am driving for Uber, I go far before I start accepting rides. My fear is, they can use the fact that I am making money from another business as an excuse to try to over work me. the threat of being fired for any reason and even with no reason is common.


----------



## TimFromMA (Mar 4, 2015)

I don't look down on anyone trying to make a living in any legal capacity.


----------



## Simon (Jan 4, 2015)

LAndreas said:


> I guess, fortunately, Uber drivers still rank a little higher in the social image order than disgruntled cab drivers who spend their time nowadays on forums meant for other people, rambling on about gypsy cabs and Uber amateurs..


Lol


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

LAndreas said:


> I guess, fortunately, Uber drivers still rank a little higher in the social image order than disgruntled cab drivers who spend their time nowadays on forums meant for other people, rambling on about gypsy cabs and Uber amateurs..


 Meant for trolls like andrea who like to belittle other posters.


----------



## roaddoag (Feb 4, 2015)

UberX is a little embarrassing with the 90 to 95 cent per mile. 90 to 95 cent per mile is actually an insult to the drivers. I don't drive UberX, but Uberx drivers need to stand up nation wide and boycott that bulls*it. There should be a law against anything under 1.75 per mile. Other than that, it's not embarrassing. Sometimes it's actually fun. Also, it's a cool thing to do while you figure out your next plan.


----------



## duggles (Aug 25, 2014)

My friends don't care. It's the assholes in the car that I don't know that can sometimes be condescending. But who the **** cares. I make money doing this. And I usually try to correct them when they are condescending about my life and predicament. 

As for can YOU make money? Depends on your market. While I no longer drive Uber because it's not profitable in Denver at 0.95/mi, Lyft is still $1.41/mi and will occasionally be in PrimeTime on a given week, so I can still make money with that. Hoping this summer, and truly busy days, prove that Uber can still be profitable by surging past 3x in this market.


----------



## Casandria (Dec 20, 2014)

My friends don't care either and if they did, they wouldn't be my friends anymore. The pax can be very rude and judgy, but usually they want to hear your Uber story and why you're driving. Whether I told them the truth or not depended on the pax and where they were going. A couple going out for a romantic dinner doesn't want to hear that I'm driving because my husband has cancer and we can't pay the bills otherwise.


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

I get pax like that. "You got a college degree and yet you drive a cab"?. I usually respond with I'd much rather be out and around then sitting behind a desk day in and day out. Which of course is true.


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

Fatjoe said:


> I've been on the fence about this gig for months and I think I'm just gonna try it....anyway do u guys feel like losers doing this kind of work?? Do u tell your friends or just keep it on the dl?? I've been lucky making big money at my current gig 90k but now all the ot has dried up and I'll be lucky to hit 70k so I need more money!! To all u young cats out there don't spend what u make!!


As a woman/mother, I don't tell a lot of other moms, since other moms can be some of the worst, most judgmental people on the planet. However, many of the ones I know are selling magical potions via MLM, so why should I even give a shit? At the end of the day, I go home with cash in my pocket, and I don't have to hustle my friends and family to make that cash.

My friends, I tell. Acquaintances: meh.

Can't make it on $70k in Minnesota? How's the cost of living there?


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

Casandria said:


> Humility is good for the soul. The first time I had to swipe the food stamp card was a very embarrassing experience, but then I realized that it was better than my kids going hungry. It's awkward sometimes driving around with people in the back of my car, but then again, better than going without electricity. Right now, I'd give anything to be able to keep driving, but it's not an option for us anymore.


The thing about food stamps is YOU PAID FOR THEM! Why not use them?

I agree with your point about humility. When things are going well in life, it's so easy not to think about people who are struggling.


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

Lidman said:


> I get pax like that. "You got a college degree and yet you drive a cab"?. I usually respond with I'd much rather be out and around then sitting behind a desk day in and day out. Which of course is true.


I drove a bartender who had passed the FL and NY bar exam. She said she couldn't make as much in her first few years as a lawyer as she does bartending, and she has BILLS.

You'd be surprised who has a degree, even an advanced degree.


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

At $1.30 a mile you should do ok. Embarrassed? Are you kidding me? Uber is the Wildwest frontier and we are the bad ass hired guns. Ride the wave dude, ride the wave.


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

UberXTampa said:


> I work in a large office building and every day at the end of the day there are some requests. But because I don't want my office friends know I am driving for Uber, I go far before I start accepting rides. My fear is, they can use the fact that I am making money from another business as an excuse to try to over work me. the threat of being fired for any reason and even with no reason is common.


My colleagues at my office know I drive for U/L and they look forward to me regaling them with anecdotes on Monday mornings.


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

TimFromMA said:


> I don't look down on anyone trying to make a living in any legal capacity.


I agree, but I'll do you one better. I don't even look down on people trying to make a living in an illegal capacity as long as they're not hurting anyone else.


----------



## TimFromMA (Mar 4, 2015)

If you are able bodied and collect welfare, disability or other form of public assistance, I WILL look down on you. Keep your greasy fingers out of my wallet and get a job you bums.


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

TimFromMA said:


> If you are able bodied and collect welfare, disability or other form of public assistance, I WILL look down on you. Keep your greasy fingers out of my wallet and get a job you bums.


Sounds like you don't have kids.


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

Don't worry, all *your* tax dollars go to the Department of Defense.

All *my* tax dollars go to Social Security and assistance for the disabled...

&#8230; And the roads I Uber on, and public libraries. I use them both all the time, and I don't have problems if the just and the unjust use them equally.

We are all in this together, this marvelous experiment called the United States of America.

Except you guys in Amsterdam, London, and Singapore,&#8230; And Mexico. This is a pretty impressive forum actually.

Oh, and bubblehead and his brethern too.


----------



## TimFromMA (Mar 4, 2015)

Desert Driver said:


> Sounds like you don't have kids.


I got 2 young adults (ages 18 and 20). I've suppported both of them since they were born and continue to do so by working.


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

TimFromMA said:


> I got 2 young adults (ages 18 and 20). I've suppported both of them since they were born and continue to do so by working.


I'm not too far behind you.


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

Desert Driver said:


> Sounds like you don't have kids.


Or much life experience...


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

TimFromMA said:


> I got 2 young adults (ages 18 and 20). I've suppported both of them since they were born and continue to do so by working.


What about people who don't have two able bodied parents? Starve those children! Keep those children out my wallet!


----------



## troubleinrivercity (Jul 27, 2014)

Aaron Hyman said:


> Personally, I love it. I Leave for work 30 minutes early, get a tax write off if I'm not ping'd, get some scratch if I do and still make it to work on time. Get off work, do 4 hours of high cost drunk bus and head home. It adds up to 15 hours of listening to new music, talking to people, and many times making valuable connections.


"Valuable. Connections."
No and no. You are lower than the bus driver. Get real. This is one of uber people's most enduring myths. Proximity to people does not confer access to them.


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

I don't see any reason to be embarrassed as long you're making money legitimately. Whether its a stock broker, account executive, A csr for Verizon, flipping burgers at mcds, fireman/women, yadyadyda. All three of my kids are grown up. What a relief that is. My son in law does lyft part time and loves it.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

It's still at a new enough stage here that when I tell people they are always curious and then want to hear some stories. Folks at work don't really get why I "need" to do it on the side but they know I'm a tad bit eccentric and love to hear the stories. 
Don't really care where the pax place me in their social strata as long as they don't mess up the leather. I've found that we Americans have a little too much of a tendency to judge people by their occupation. Doesn't hurt my feelings if they think they are somehow better than me, they are the ones who have a value system that prevents them from enjoying all life has to offer. I would however appreciate it if they would feel sorry for me and throw me a tip ;-)


----------



## Kolohegrl (Mar 24, 2015)

I'm a divorced female driver in Hawaii, make over 90K and have a college and MBA degree but I drive maybe 12-15 hours a week for UBER and I like the flexibility and extra income to help save up for my kids. I try not to disclose my education and full time job capacity because people might judge me and I've only told my closest friends. I can totally relate and cross my fingers that I don't pick up a fellow co worker sometimes but then at times I don't care. I dictate my schedule and I genuinely enjoy meeting new people and giving them advice about Hawaii when they are visiting. It's only been 1 month since I started but so far it's been great.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Kolohegrl said:


> I'm a divorced female driver in Hawaii, make over 90K and have a college and MBA degree but I drive maybe 12-15 hours a week for UBER and I like the flexibility and extra income to help save up for my kids. I try not to disclose my education and full time job capacity because people might judge me and I've only told my closest friends. I can totally relate and cross my fingers that I don't pick up a fellow co worker sometimes but then at times I don't care. I dictate my schedule and I genuinely enjoy meeting new people and giving them advice about Hawaii when they are visiting. It's only been 1 month since I started but so far it's been great.


I've heard that 90K doesn't go very far there 
At least you have decent rates there, about 50% higher than the average mainland rates. Run with it and enjoy while you can!


----------



## CowboyMC (Aug 26, 2014)

It's a honest job. I have no problem with telling people about it. It's better then cleaning toilets.


----------



## TimFromMA (Mar 4, 2015)

CowboyMC said:


> It's a honest job. I have no problem with telling people about it. It's better then cleaning toilets.


Even cleaning toilets is honest work.

Nothing wrong with it.


----------

